# my leopard geckos violent behavior



## lilmissusa (Mar 20, 2012)

they have been together for a while but this time he seems too aggressive he bites her face and gets very close to her eye. she has not been eating and is not very healthy looking she always stays on the cool side of the tank and barely comes out. so i separated them. and she was all over the new tank like she was looking for him or just happy to be somewhere he wasn't? unclear as what to do. because i thought they may have been heart broken so i put her back in with him and within 5 seconds he latched onto her face again. Can someone please help me i don't know what to do. Then I have another pair that are not as violent right next to this pair cage. we initially got them so id have two females for my first male. but i tried to put the other female in with this male and they both were violent so i took her out any help would be great.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi there, the best thing you can do is separate them and leave them separate. Yes *some* Leo's live together fine but a lot don't, and if they are fighting now chances are they'll keep fighting, worse case you'll have a dead Leo one morning  They won't feel 'heartbreak' or loneliness, don't worry about that, just separate them asap into their own vivs :2thumb:


----------



## lilmissusa (Mar 20, 2012)

*thank you*

Another quick question I have another pair of a leo's where the female looks very good I was wondering if I should maybe put that female in with this male. I actually tried that once and they were fighting pretty good. She actually gets along well with the male that she's in went now. She is way bigger than the male that she's in with now. Maybe should I try to put that other female in with him. And the bigger female in with the aggressive male? Or just leave that pair alone?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

lilmissusa said:


> Another quick question I have another pair of a leo's where the female looks very good I was wondering if I should maybe put that female in with this male. I actually tried that once and they were fighting pretty good. She actually gets along well with the male that she's in went now. She is way bigger than the male that she's in with now. Maybe should I try to put that other female in with him. And the bigger female in with the aggressive male? Or just leave that pair alone?


Do you have 4? I would keep all 4 separate, from the sounds of it they will continue to fight, and are probably still a bit bashed from the recent fighting! Let them live alone, they'll be happier and healthier : victory:


----------



## lilmissusa (Mar 20, 2012)

*Separation*

I have already separated the female from the violent male. And she still doesn't seem to be eating. I am worried she may have a bone disease or something or maybe it's just because she didn't like being in the cage with the violent male? I really wish they could talk That would make this so much easier I call her new tank the women's shelter LOL.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

lilmissusa said:


> I have already separated the female from the violent male. And she still doesn't seem to be eating. I am worried she may have a bone disease or something or maybe it's just because she didn't like being in the cage with the violent male? I really wish they could talk That would make this so much easier I call her new tank the women's shelter LOL.


She's probably just a little stressed, offer her what she usually eats a few times a day and make sure she has water, she should stat eating again soon once she's on her own.


----------



## lilmissusa (Mar 20, 2012)

*My second pair*

It is just my first pair then I'm having issues with. My second pair have been breeding without any problems. The female is bigger than the male it seems to be that she is the dominant one in the tank. The people that I got them from said that they have already laid eggs once.


----------



## lilmissusa (Mar 20, 2012)

*So she is probably Relieved*

When I put her in her new cage she seemed to be exploring. And in the old cage she never came out so I'm hoping that she's happier now I love them all so much as a matter of fact I'll be getting one more very soon yay.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

lilmissusa said:


> When I put her in her new cage she seemed to be exploring. And in the old cage she never came out so I'm hoping that she's happier now I love them all so much as a matter of fact I'll be getting one more very soon yay.


They are great little things, have you got any pics of yours? I only have 2 but hoping to find space for some more this year.


----------



## lilmissusa (Mar 20, 2012)

*i can take some can i post them on here?*

if so give me a bit


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

lilmissusa said:


> if so give me a bit


Yep as an attachment or using photobucket : victory:


----------



## lilmissusa (Mar 20, 2012)

dont know how


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

lilmissusa said:


> dont know how


Haha ok, have fun with all your geckos anyway


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I find that very few male/female pairs of leos actually get along ok. Generally the male will harrass the female and both lose weight and become unwell or they fight and you end up with a very injured or dead leo. Please keep this pair seperate - she will not miss the male!!


----------



## lilmissusa (Mar 20, 2012)

*seperated*

i have had them separated for over a week and neither want to eat and seem very sad. it is breaking my heart


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

If you can't bare to look at them living alone maybe you should try and find and swap your male for a female. They may get on better. I know how you feel about not wanting to see them lonely but everyone is right. If there is aggression they will be much happier alone. Your male does sound violent and not just a tad rough so I think what you have done is for the best.


----------



## lilmissusa (Mar 20, 2012)

*well i cant get rid of either of them*

I'm kinda attached. what do i do about them not eating? the male was eating great before i separated them. and the female would eat once in a while.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

lilmissusa said:


> i have had them separated for over a week and neither want to eat and seem very sad. it is breaking my heart


They're not sad, they're lizards. Placing human emotions on them doesn't help. I don't mean to sound harsh, but they live solitary lives in the wild, they don't need or desire company. Not eating could be down to a number of issues and if you're really concerned a vet visit and fecal sample should be the first port of call really.


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

I found that my male appears to show less interest in eating when he is not in with the females but he also puts far more weight on during these periods so he must be eating something. There is simply less urgency to eat as soon as you place the food in because there is no competition. They have not stopped eating because you have separated them I can promise you that. 

If they continue not to eat it may be worth having them wormed or checked for internal parasites but I would not worry too much unless you notice a drop in weight. Check regularly to ensure this is not happening and if you really can't bare to keep them both alone get another female and try her with your female. Be aware though there is always an outside chance these will not get along either. The majority of my females live happily together however I do have a couple that although not aggressive are quite skittish and do not seem to put on weight when kept in groups. I do understand how you feel but one of the main reasons I try them in groups is because I think they are a distraction for one another whether they actually appreciate the company or not is another matter. 

When this doesn't prove possible you have to remember that live food provides them with stimulation as does being handled by you. You just gotta tell yourself you tried and it didn't work out. Keep them separate because I promise you it is better for them. Biting her face is not good and as far as I know geckos aren't into BDSM!:lol2:

Good luck!


----------



## lilmissusa (Mar 20, 2012)

*thank you for the replies*

lol that bdsm one has me lamo thanks again


----------



## lilmissusa (Mar 20, 2012)

*pics of cages and leos*

Pictures by lilmsusa - Photobucket


----------

